#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  How to build a good spending habit?

## Bhavya

How we spend our money is important to save money, get out of debt and our financial stability.Our good spending habit keep us from paying too much, impulse-buying and overspending. Therefore I would like to know how to build a good spending habit? Can you guys give me some suggestions?

----------

